# waterproof hoodies reccomendation



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Im looking for a waterproof hoodie type Orange in XXL.. With some type of cool logo
Just purchase some cappel slim pants in Grey.. Im just looking for another Jacket

I already sport a DC Spectrum Jacket









also have a ride Logo hoodie









Thanks


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sessions.

Don't know if they have anything orange though.


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*High Performance Hoodies [HPH]*

Check out mueapparel.com ... we specialize in water proof hoodies (High Performance Hoodies). We have a poppy green and grey you might like, we are a new business and manufactured out of Milwaukee!


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Hph*

Here are some pics ....


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

How do you make a "waterproof" hoodie?

Those kind look like softshell sweatshirts, would be cool for warmer resort days


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

HPH... What's your size chart look like....

In regards to the original poster.... I'm scared to see a XXL guy in skinny pants unless your a skinny guy about to get devoured by a XXl......


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> How do you make a "waterproof" hoodie?
> 
> Those kind look like softshell sweatshirts, would be cool for warmer resort days


That's basically what they are. I think the Sessions ones are rated at 10k. I have two of them and wear thwm more than anything else, even in the dead of winter. Pretty much the only time I don't wear them is on deep pow days.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

mmueller said:


> Check out mueapparel.com ... we specialize in water proof hoodies (High Performance Hoodies). We have a poppy green and grey you might like, we are a new business and manufactured out of Milwaukee!





mmueller said:


> Here are some pics ....


Those are some pretty cool designs..



hikeswithdogs said:


> How do you make a "waterproof" hoodie?
> UA Makes a storm hoodies thats water resistant etc..
> 
> Those kind look like softshell sweatshirts, would be cool for warmer resort days


Most of the Time I will layer but my local resort Big Bear has not gotten that cold or for Deep Powder



Argo said:


> HPH... What's your size chart look like....
> 
> In regards to the original poster.... I'm scared to see a XXL guy in skinny pants unless your a skinny guy about to get devoured by a XXl......


I can fill out an XL T shirt.. The XXL seems to be a good fit in regards to length and breathing room.
I purchased my pants in XL for some extra breathing room.. and Im tall and muscular so that is taken into consideration. Also seems in American pants get wider instead of longer.. Even my sweat pants I purchase a large and they are too short so i
Buy XL.. But i have a 32 Waist/46 chest.


linvillegorge said:


> That's basically what they are. I think the Sessions ones are rated at 10k. I have two of them and wear thwm more than anything else, even in the dead of winter. Pretty much the only time I don't wear them is on deep pow days.



This is probably the coolest hoodie i've seen to date..


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

Argo said:


> HPH... What's your size chart look like....
> 
> In regards to the original poster.... I'm scared to see a XXL guy in skinny pants unless your a skinny guy about to get devoured by a XXl......


The chest sizing is on the site. The lengths work really well for riders 6 feet tall and under. Otherwise we do custom fitting according to rider preference. These hoodies are 5k water resistant and we've been testing the material and improving it since last year. The hoodies have high function in all different types of snow and are actually warmer than you'd expect. I work closely with riders as well as testing product weekly myself (rough part of the job ha) and one of the more frequent comments is about the warmth of the hoodies. 

Let me know if you have more questions. I am currently in the UP so will do my best to reply on time.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

i just decided on another DC spectrum jacket


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Loving this flannel.. If only they had XXL


----------



## Shu2Steezy (Feb 20, 2012)

Whoa..legit..didn't know they made these.


----------

